# red cherry shrimp bioload?



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, I have a 30 gallon aquarium with 1 pleco 1 beta 1 gaurami 3 guppys 3 platys and 1 molly filterd with a 150 gph penguin boi wheel and I was wondering how much it would add to the bioload if i added red cherry shrimp. not sure how many yet as idk how heavy a bioload they produce. thanks in advance.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Next to nothing  

Go ahead and add them, they are loads of fun! Just make sure they have plenty of cover so they can hide from your fish!


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

how many would you say?


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I wouldn't have any problem with putting 10 in there. I have 7 Ghosts in my 30 with other fish.


----------

